# Horse bites my feet. Pain or just green?



## LoonWatcher (Apr 28, 2019)

By your description, it does sound like he is just green; many green horses do that. If it were a pain response, it would be a little more of a "HEY!" instead of just "hey"; I bet there would be more action (such as ear pins and tail swishing), too. How is he to mount? If it were a pain response, I don't think he would be so readily accepting of a rider.

I don't mind sniffing, licking, or a little nibbling, but actual biting is not okay. However, since it probably is not malicious, don't get too aggressive. A reminder that he understands that that is it not acceptable but not as a punishment. Ask with the opposite rein or nudge him with your boot.

If he likes mouthing so much, a jolly ball might be a good toy for him.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Agree with above. He isn't being malicious, but now that he's done this a couple of times, and knows what your boot smells and tastes like , so you can say, "That's enough". You could use a wiggle on the rein, a soft tap of your boot to his mouth, or just slap your thigh and say 'Ah ah!" Just enough to interrupt his action.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Vote for green. Some trainers like to have their horses bend around like that. So it's possible that during those 30 days, he learned to do that and your foot is just so interesting.


----------



## Ratlady (Nov 13, 2018)

He's definitely okay to mount and girth up, he doesn't move at all unless it's to sniff my foot, and he absolutely doesn't pin his ears or wring his tail. I know the saddle I have now doesn't fit him perfectly (I'm working on that!) so I definitely wanted to get a second opinion to be sure it wasn't time to call the vet or the saddle fitter. 

I'm glad it's just a greenie thing. I guess it's not surprising that he wants to check out what the hairless monkey is doing on his back.


----------



## Ranasp (Nov 28, 2018)

It's not even necessarily a "green" thing, the mare I ride just likes to check me out when we're standing around sometimes and she's been ridden for years. She's always relaxed, and sometimes just puts her nose to my boot (I usually respond by wiggling it against her nose, which satisfies her). She's a fiddler, as in if anything is within her reach she likes messing with it, so I figure it's just her mind wandering and checking in to see what she can do. If she ever got to the point where she bit I'd boot her, but it's at most been a bit of a lip wiggle/grab.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

He could just be checking out your shoe.


It could be that when he was started to ride all those years ago, the trainer turned his nose toward his boot while mounting. Common practice to do so with a young one, in case they decide to take off bucking! Maybe he remembers that. Does he always do it to your left foot? Or does he alternate?


Either way, doesn't sound like it's something I would worry about. Sounds like he is just investigating.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Could just be sniffing/checking out your boot. I've had a few horses do that, just out of pure curiosity. :lol: No big deal.


----------

